# I need Gastroscopy advice....please



## Guest (Oct 27, 2001)

I am having a gastroscopy and a colonoscopy this Thur and need advice. If you have been through either procedure please let me know what to expect! Thank you.N_Barran


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi,I posted some general information on your post over on the 'irritable bowel syndrome' forum.Clair


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2001)

Thanks again, Clair!


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Look through the all the other threads on this Forum, there is advice and information on a Colonoscopy.What prep are you using for the Colonoscopy?What kind of sedation for the Colonoscopy?Sorry I am not familiar with gastroscopy.------------------Take care, Forever Vikee


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2001)

Vikee, I have to drink NuLYTELY the night before and no food the day of and the day before. My Doc said Demerol and something else, but I can't remember what. I have received helpful replies on another post also. Thanks agin to everyone!!N_Barran


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi N, I'm also going for a gastroscopy this Friday. I had my first colonoscopy 3 weeks ago and it went well. I was nervous about it, but it turned out to be not bad at all. The worst part was drinking the prep stuff the day before and of course being on the toilet cleaning out. You will be sedated for the procedure. I felt fine after and just wanted to eat. Take it easy for the remainder of the day.As for the gastroscopy I had it done a few times. The last time I had it done they had me gargle first with a solution to numb my throat and then sprayed my throat with a numbing solution. Then they put a tube with a light at the end of it down your throat into your upper gastro. Try to relax and breathe as the tube in going down your throat. Before you know it it will be over. I assume you will be getting sedation for this. I know that I definitely will be getting it. Good luck and let us know how everything goes.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

ok that gastroscopy is sounding a lot like an endoscopy.... is it the same thing? where they run the scope down your throat to look at your stomach and intestines?


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Kinetic, I believe it is the same thing. My previous doctor called it an endoscope and this doc calls it gastroscope.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

ok, now it's less confusing... thanks! =)anyway, for the colonoscopy... just felt like i took a short nap and woke up... didn't have any noticeable effects from having it done at all...the endoscopy/gastroscopy... well... take the sedation and it's probably fine... I couldn't because I hyperventilate if i'm sedated but not unconscious... so I had it done twice with only the novacaine spray... first time was ok... second time they went as far as they could... and that time was not a good experience.... I think it just has to do with how much they want to look at... it's not bad until they get into your small intestines, then it starts to hurt... not to mention it takes longer so you have to suffer through it longer =P (not to scare you or anything)... most people would have the sedation, and I think that would make a huge difference since you're not supposed to remember much if anything of the proceedure.one side effect I had from the first endoscopy was near constant hunger pains for the next 2 days... I think because they inflated my stomach with air so they could see all of it, and I have a big stomach, but I think normally it's shrunk up a bit because I eat small amounts more often, and by inflating it, there was more room so it took a lot more for me to get full... but it went away so I didn't worry about it.anyway, good luck with both tests! =)


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2001)

Thank you everyone for the advice. I am not quite as nervous now. I just want it over. I will keep you posted. Thanks!N_Barran


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi N,Hope your Colonscopy and Gastroscopy went with out a hitch today.I've been thinking of you today - and hoping it all went well.Let us know how you got on,Clair


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2001)

HI everyone, I made it!! Don't remember a thing!!!What a breeze and thanks to everyone's advice I wasn't even nervous. I was given quite a bit of meds. I think I was asleep in about 10 seconds. They did the gastroscopy first. I don't remember feeling a thing, but supposedly tried to take the tube out! The doctor says I have a "nervous stomach" which sounds like IBS to me. And also gastritis caused by H.Pylori, but wants to wait for the biopsies to come back before starting any treatment. I know from before that antibiotics can eliminate my symptoms so I am hoping that a strong enough course of then can cause significant improvement for a while if not for good, but I don't want to get my hopes to high. I can't thank everyone enough for their support. Because of all of you I was not even the slightest bit nervous today. The whole thing was so easy and after a little nap I felt great. I will keep you posted on the results from my biopsies. Clair, how are you feeling? Thanks again everyone!!!N_Barran


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Glad everything went well. If it is H. Pylori, as you said it can be treated.Let us know what happens!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2001)

Weener, How did it go?


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi N:It went well. I don't remember a whole lot just like you. The doctor was running late so I waited an l-l/2 hrs before they took me in. So I talked with another man beside me and read. Then they gave me a needle and for the first time I really don't remember having a gastroscopy. I was awake but dopey. Came home and rested for a few hours. The best part they gave me lunch (which included a chocolate eclair)!!!! Still waiting for results. I'm glad to hear that the procedures went well for you. Good luck and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2001)

Glad to hear all went well. My doctor had also been pretty late, but no one was awake to talk to me. I got to listen to everyone around me passing gas for a while! Did your doc find anything? Keep us posted!


----------

